# Violinist for friends wedding



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi (sorry if this has posted somewhere unknow but just went to click post and the kitten lept onto keyboard  )

I know this is a complete random shot in the virtual unknown darkness but...
My friend is desperatly seeking a violinist for her wedding in October. Normally this would not obviously be a big problem.. but they are on a tight budget due to emigrating to Spain in January  . She has always dreamed of a proper white fairytale church wedding and wanted specific music. however she is not allowed any recorded music to be played in the church so that ruled out that option.
My query is.. does anyone play the violin really well or know of someone who is excellent on the violin or anywhere I could locate a cheap but very good violinist for her church service. It is St Marys in Crawley West Sussex. The other issue is the wedding is on a wednesday at 12 midday!

I am helping hunt for her as she has had such a rough trott these last few years and earlier this year had a hysterectomy due to the severity of her endo.. she is only 29 .. Finally she has met the lovliest man who treats her the way she deserves, hence I want to help make her special day just that.

She is trying to get hold of local schools in the hope that there maybe a gifted pupil or a violin teacher who is up to the job, but as most are now closed for hols she isnt having much luck.

If anyone can give any help it would be most gratefully recieved

Corrina xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Might be worth putting an ad in the local paper, local noticeboards etc 
Cat x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Do you know what I truely hadnt thought of that .. senile dementia is setting in steadily lol cheers I shall get to it 

xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good Luck


----------

